# Anco Tankers (Scandinavian)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Whilst I know that Athel Line joined the Anco Group consortium in 1965 I would appreciate some details/history of the three vessels that the group started up with in 1948/9. They were as follows:

*Buccaneer* belonging to Ole Schoeder
*Svanaas* belonging to Iver Brugge
*Sandefjord* belonging to Halder Virik

I'm 90% certain the the *Buccaneer* was not the one that took place in "Operation Performance" in 1942 as she was scuttled off Kaeringoen. 

Any info gratefully received

Regards

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Anco*

Hi Nigel,
As you may know, I am researching Anco Fleet ships, myself,
getting set for writing the pages, to complete the Athel Line Ships
Website. I have a number of bits and pieces, but would welcome
any information on any Anco ship, including these early years.
I will look through what i have and get back to you ...
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Raymond

Tks for your reply, I'm sure if you find anything you'll let me know and visa verca, although you'll see it if a anything comes up on this thread

All the best 

NigelC


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sandefjord 5676 tons built 1950 by AB Gotaverken, Gothenberg. 415.0 x 55.1 x 31.7.
6cyl 2s. c.sa diesel by shipbuilders. code flags LHRH. DF,ESD. Registered Sandefjord.Norwegian flag.Machinery aft. Tanker.

Svanaas 5665 tons built 1949 by a/b Gotaverken
6 cyl 2s c.sa diesel by a/b Gotaverken 415.0 x 55.1 x 31.7.
Registered Larvik. Norwegian flag Code flag LNZM. DF, ESD. Machinery aft.Tanker.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

There is a BUCCANEER Owned by AG ANDERSON Shipping Co A/S. 5675 tons built 1950 by AB Gotaverken Gothenberg. 415.0 x 55.1 x 31.7. 6 cyl 2s c.sa diesel by AB Gotaverken. Code flags LLAL.Registered Oslo. Norwegian flag. Machinery aft. Tanker.
Maybe this is the one you want or maybe not.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for that info - it's a good start, anybody got any idea as to their fate?

NigelC


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*Anco Tankers*

Hello Nigel and Raymond
I worked for Panocean Anco (The Parcel Tanker merger of Anco/P&O/Ocean)
in the New York and Houston offices for six years prior to the takeover by Stolt in 1982. I know my old boss still exchanges Christmas cards with Ole Schroeder himself. It may take time but possibly I can dig up some information. 
Regards
Jim Mac


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi regarding to the companys you are researching it is Iver Bugge of larvik not Brugge who had the Svanaas,because my girl friend back in those days who was Norwegian sailed with iver Bugge she was saloon girl on her fathers ship, her father was master of the ship Skaraas on a long term Shell charter


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Anco*

Yes, indeed, but I did not want to be too picky!! (*)) 
It was Iver Bugge, Haldor Virik and Ole Schroder 
( with the diagonal on the "o") .....
as well as A O Andersen.

I have discovered more of their vessels.

I would be very grateful for anything more Jim,
that is very good of you ....

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fates of the First Three*

Hello .....
Here are the ship histories for the three ....

SANDEFJORD 1950
1964 ANCO SAILOR Virik`s Rederi A/S --Norway
1966 TAIPIENG Ocean Tramping Co. Ltd.--Hong Kong
1970 " Nan Yang Spg. Co.--Somali Republic
1976 " Fortune Sea Tpt. Corp.SA ---Panama
1978 DA QING 410 China Ocean Spg. Co [COSCO]---China
Deleted from LLoyds Register 1992

BUCCANEER 1950
1964 ANCO STREAM A.O. Andersen Spg. Co. A/S---Norway
1965 LUISITO Nav.Generale Siciliana---Italy
1970 SICILTRADER Siciltrade Cia d`Arm---Italy
1970 ZENAIDE A Trasporti Mar SpA ---Italy
Arrived at Spezia 18 Dec. 1979 for demolition by Decomar.

SVANAAS 1949 built for A/S Nanset [Iver Bugge] --Norway
1964 ANCO SWAN "
1968 LSCO DA NANG Luzon Stevedoring Corp. --Philippines 
1974 broken up at Kaohsiung, Taiwan

I have nearly completed my research and writing for the
Anco Ships Website. But any more info would be gratefully received.

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Raymond

Many thanks for the info, sorry about the replying but I had suc***ded to the flu.

Looking forward to seeing the new site, whats your next project?

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Projects*

Hello Nigel,
Glad to have been of help ....
The dreaded flu strikes again, hope you are now well.
I am about to embark upon the 26 ships that my Uncle Basil
sailed / worked on. I hope it may be of interest to others.
There are other projects, many of which are hinted upon on
the index page of Hearts of Oak.
It keeps me busy in retirement.
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Raymond

Am feeling slightly better although I have lost nearly a half a stone since Thursday. I am finding it very difficult to concentrate oon the screen and would be lethal behind the wheel of a care (even with the ignition turned off).

I take it you will be on the same site address http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/al.htm

All the best 

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Not the best way to lose weight!!

The web address is as you say ....
I decided to include all United Molasses, Athel, Silvertown,
Tankers Ltd, Sugar Line and Anco under one bracket of
"Athel Ships" ..... It will be a week before I am ready to upload
the Anco pages, which cover the Norwegian originals, through
Anco and Anco Athel, Anco Panocean up to 1983.

Be Well,
Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Parcel tankers / Operation Performance*

I have now placed online details of 
Iver Bugge, Haldor Virik and AO Andersen Ships
together with ships that sailed in the ill fated 
Operation Performance

Operation Performance - The 10 ships
Six of the ten were lost.
BUCCANEER, CHARENTE, GUDVANG, RIGMOR,
SKYTTEREN, STORSTEN.
Two of the ten made it to British waters.
B.P NEWTON, LIND.
Two of the ten returned to Sweden.
DICTO, LIONEL.
Two of those ten ships encountered the Cornish Coast.
SKYTTEREN as SUEVIC : 17th March 1907
LIND as ST GUENOLE : 1st November 1948
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc9.htm

Iver Bugge’s Ships
SALSAAS 1927, STORAAS 1929, SKOTAAS 1931,
SKARAAS 1936, SALSAAS 1945, SVANAAS 1949, 
SUNNAAS 1952
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc1c.htm

Haldor Virik’s Ships
ODD2, SOBRAON, MIMOSA, NORMANNA(1), 
GUVERNØREN, NORMANNA(2), FRANGO, 
SANDAR 1928, SANDAR 1946, 
SANDEFJORD 1937, SANDEFJORD 1950
Two German vessels linked with SANDAR(2) : 
JAN WELLEM and ELSA ESSBERGER
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc1a.htm

A O Andersen’s Ships
BUCCANEER 1938, BEDUIN 1936, BUCCANEER 1950,
BOHEME 1956, ANDY 1959, BEREAN 1961
http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/anc1b.htm

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Raymond

Will contact a.s.a.p

NigelC


----------



## GILL HOPKINS (Jun 26, 2006)

*Charente Operation Performance*

My name is Gillian Hopkins and I don't know if you can help me, but I am trying to find which ship my Grandfather FRANCIS REGINALD GEORGE HALL Discharge Book NoR14629 was on before he ended up on the CHARENTE, which was scuttled 1st April 1942, He and the rest of the crew ended up in MILAG NORD.

I know he wasn't on the SS Salmonpool or the Romanby. If anybody could help I would be very grateful as I never Knew him.

After he was relased from MILAG NORD he carried on he merchant career and he sailed on MV CRETIC, MV CEDRIC, MV CANOPIC AND MV DORIC if any one has information on these or knew him I would again be very grateful.
Hope to hear something soon.

Kind Regards
Gill Hokinss (Thumb)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jill

I can give you a pointers concerning the _*Charante*_ as you probably know she was a Norwegian Vessel and you can find details of her on the following site:

http://www.warsailors/com/freefleet/index.html

This is an excellent site and mentions the crew members on the vessel that took part in "Operation performance"

There is also an excellent book called "The Blockage Busters" by Ralph Barker
ISBN No. 0 7011 2198 0 which you should beable to to obtain from your Library or purchase via the following site

http://abebooks.co.uk/

I have attached a copy photo from the book of the ship with an inset pic of the ships master.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Cretic, Cedric, Canopic, Doric*

White Star Line ships on ...

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/whitestar.html
http://www.sstitanic.be/vloot.htm
http://www.titanic-whitestarships.com/MGY_Demise.htm
http://www.student.uni-augsburg.de/~pecherha/listee.htm
http://www.hostultra.com/~whitestar/menu1.html

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Warsailors Website*



nigelcollett said:


> Hi Jill you can find details of her on the following site:
> 
> http://www.warsailors/com/freefleet/index.html
> 
> NigelC


Nigel,
You have a typo in that URL, there should be a . following "warsailors" and not a /

The correct address is

http://www.warsailors.com/freefleet/index.html

Regards

Ron


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

one more try post/anco double barreled name


----------



## deepak (Aug 11, 2008)

Today relchem arjun, ex anco sea, 1971 built vessel, has been beached for scrapping at alang ,India


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Nigel I have a photo of LUISITO in my gallery which I took at Rotterdam in the early 70s. You are welcome to use it if you wish.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=134828


----------



## tack1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Anco tankers*

I was sailing for Ole Schrøder in 1980 on Osco Stripe (Ex Saga Stripe) build in Gothenburg 1974 (Eriksberg).
I do remember that the Anco name was actually short for 
Andersen & Collinwood Tankers. Sign on the offices in Oslo.
Can anyone confirm?

Kyrre Johansen


----------

